# Hybrid Audio Unity 6.5" components vs Hertz HSK 165 components



## closf23 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to upgrade my Alpine Type S 6.5" components in the front stage of my 2005 Toyota Camry. The two sets that i have been looking at are the Hybrid Audio Unity 6.5" components and Hertz HSK 165. I am looking for a much warmer, silky, and natural sound as opposed to my Type S components.

I will be running the new components passive with a JL Audio XD700/5. Ch 3&4 will be bridged to front stage for 200W rms. Ch 5 will deliver 300W rms to my JL Audio 12"W3V3 2ohm sub. There will be no rear fill just a front stage.

What are your guys' opinions on these two components?
They will be mounted on MDF baffles and the door panels will be soundproofed.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you want to stick with car audio comps, for the money I would look at the JL C5 Component set. If you are stuck between the 2 mentioned, I would go with the Hybrid Unity's.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

definitely the Hybrids. i switched from the HSK to the Imagines and noticed a big improvement


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

You also might like the sound of the morel speakers..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You also might like the sound of the morel speakers..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is true.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

HAT Unity are listed online for $400. Supposedly they're fine speaker for the money, but if I had patience, I'd monitor the classifieds for a lightly used HAT Clarus set. It should be well within your budget.


----------



## closf23 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i really appreciate your guys' responses. Has anyone auditioned the JL C5's? I have checked them out before but haven't read too much on the type of sound they produce. 

[email protected] mentioned the morel speakers. The Morel Hybrid Integra have caught my attention also. How do those comps compare to HAT Unity?

I've eliminated the HSK from my choices and am narrowing it down to the HAT Unity's, Morel Hybrid, and possibly HAT Clarus.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd go with the Morels out of those choices... 
I just happen to have ran or installed every set of comps ur contemplating...


----------



## closf23 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've decided to go with the HAT Unity components. I will be purchasing them on monday from an authorized dealer for $400. 

My plan was to run the speakers with my JL XD700/5 bridged, but my local installer recommended that i ran them without bridging the amp. Without bridging the amp the speakers will only be receiving 75W rms and the rms power handling on the Unity comps is about 100W rms. I'm looking to upgrade my speaker amp next month, but in the meantime i want to figure out the best setup for these comps.

I can always switch between bridged and unbridged to really listen and find what i like most, but for the initial test, what do you guys recommend? Bridge my JL XD700/5 or leave it unbridged?

Also, when bridging amp in series what happens to the resistance? will i go from 75W rms at 4ohms to 150W rms at 2ohms?

Does the resistance affect speaker output and quality or just how efficient the amp will output it's power?

Again, thanks for all of your great advice.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

closf23 said:


> I've decided to go with the HAT Unity components. I will be purchasing them on monday from an authorized dealer for $400.
> 
> My plan was to run the speakers with my JL XD700/5 bridged, but my local installer recommended that i ran them without bridging the amp. Without bridging the amp the speakers will only be receiving 75W rms and the rms power handling on the Unity comps is about 100W rms. I'm looking to upgrade my speaker amp next month, but in the meantime i want to figure out the best setup for these comps.
> 
> ...


When you bridge an amp, the power usually doubles, the impedance stays the same at 4 ohms, just make sure the speaker nominal impedance you uses 4 ohms, cause the amp will get hot or damaged if you use it with a 2 ohm load speaker. 
Also I think you can bridge the amp you have to drive the fronts, just make sure the gain is set properly, although I would look in to bi amp them instead of bridging the assuming the xover from the speakers allow bi amping


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I lot of people that hybrid audio imagine speakers don't require a whole lot of power. The Unity, which use a very similar woofer, probably are the same. There is probably no harm done in using bridged channels, but you won't lose much if you didn't bridge either. If I had the extra couple channels, I guess I'd run active or bridge the channels if running passive.

I read in the previous discussions here that some people preferred the new Hertz HSK 165 to Hybrid Audio Imagine and also the reverse if the HSK speakers were the older model. I run Imagine active with a Pioneer DEH-80PRS and I think they're great for every day listening when running active. Pretty neutral. Listen all day long kind of speaker IMO. I'd recommend to pick up this head unit and a set of HAT Imagines to run active, as they should trump either HAT Unity or HSK 165 running passive (Unity is basically Imagine with a better passive crossover and a tweeter from Clarus set).


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

i prefer the clarus tweeter over the others


----------

